

A Guide to Hiring Programmers: The High Cost of Low Quality - nickb
http://blog.revsys.com/2007/08/a-guide-to-hiri.html

======
stuki
I'm becoming more and more convinced that one of the keys to getting good
software is to have it developed by a software company, not by the technical
department of a non software company, or even by a multifaceted 'management
consulting' company. Unless developing software is a company's sole concern,
hierarchies, rituals and reward structures certain to drive away the best
developers, almost inevitably take root.

------
geebee
Overall, I agree. Nut I disagree with the second half of the statement: "You
don't need to hire an expert in language X, you can and should look for expert
programmers that are willing to learn language X. An expert can easily cross
over from being a novice in any language in a matter of a few weeks."

The first half of the sentence is right on, but I'm not sure about the second
half. Based on personal experience, it takes me a while to use a new
programming language well.

Of course, I wouldn't really call myself an expert programmer just yet. This
is partly because I majored in Math and didn't get quite as much exposure to
different programming languages as I should have (I just did all my homework
in C++). But it's also partly because I actually bought the line about how a
good programmer can move from one language to another easily, and figured I'd
be able to pick up new languages quickly.

An excellent C++, Scheme, Perl, and Javascript hacker will learn Ruby as
quickly as it takes to memorize the syntax. A genuinely smart Java hacker (who
is learning there's more to this whole language thing than he first realized)
will learn how to write while loops in Ruby very quickly, but it'll take a
while before he/she instantly realizes when to use blocks and yield.

------
brlewis
"Finding good programmers is hard in any language." I'm not so sure. Job
descriptions that include functional programming languages seem to attract
high-quality candidates.

------
hira_khan
I liked the argument and stance taken. This is precisely what GeniTeam is
doing to faciliate startups. HR Managers and all luxuries are possible for big
companies, but not for startups. GeniTeam started its services on similar
concept. Feel free to comment on GeniTeam's business model ( www.geniteam.com
)

~~~
yubrew
I downmodded you because this sounds like an advertisement for GeniTeam
without any meaningful value proposition for the members of this community.
You (and your website) don't clearly state why start ups should use your
services and justify those claims.

Also, your website is confusing. You have a bunch of web 2.0 buzz words on the
left, but clicking on the words do not do anything. The drop down menu
navigation on the right for sections 01 to 08 add friction to my user
experience. After reading the copy above the fold, my main objection still is
not answered: "Why should I trust GeniTeam to recruit and manage my
engineers?"

I hope you take these critiques to heart, and contribute some valuable, well
thought out posts in the future.

~~~
hira_khan
Hi Thanks for the critques. I beleive reasons for hiring virtual team with
GeniTeam will have following pluses 1\. Allow enterprenuers to develop cost
effective solutions, while bootstrapping 2\. I guess, trust is generally built
based on success stories. For Rich Internet Application, we do have good work
with various startups.

What do you think, should be done to get use a better feel of service?

